# Randomers taking pictures of your car...



## CLS (Dec 30, 2017)

So tonight I went to Morrison's around 9:15 after the gym... everything is pretty normal. I get out of my car in a virtually bare car park a part from some rude boys having their normal wanky evening catch up. I walk away from my car and then notice one of them driving around my car and then park next to it; the knob rash then proceedes to peer in through my passenger car window to get a good look inside - he then started taking photos of my car!!! I lose my shit at this point! I ask him why and he says "I've got an Audi too, so want a pic of the Audi's together" .. I get why, but at the same time I found it super uncomfortable.
I haven't plastered my own Facebook with pics of my car, espesh as I have a personalised reg so don't want to draw attention to myself. So I especially didn't want this ball bag advertising this on fb to potential idiots that may target it to cause damage etc to it.

Do you think I overreacted? What would you do if someone was taking photos of your car without your permission?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi CLS, I think you overreacted, I would be quite pleased that someone thought my TT was special enough to want to take a pic. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

It's a compliment. Chill out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

CLS said:


> Do you think I overreacted? What would you do if someone was taking photos of your car without your permission?


Yes.

I'd probably just have a friendly chat to a fellow car/audi enthusiast and not be so judgemental about someone. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## BillTheButcher (Oct 24, 2017)

Yes, that sounds like an overreaction. As long as you park your car in public places there's nothing you can do about people taking photos of it.


----------



## CLS (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks. I think it was more the fact he was peering into my car that made it more weird. I've also had someone in the past use a screw driver on the bonnet of one of my old cars and totalled my custom paint work - so I'm slightly paranoid!

Will try to chill out now!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

CLS said:


> I think it was more the fact he was peering into my car that made it more weird.


Yeah I can totally get that and in certain circumstances I'd be inclined to introduce them to 'Mr Backhander'. But to be fair, on this occasion, it sounds more like he was looking in in admiration and seeing how the seats/dash compare to his own. (His being obviously nowhere near as smart as the TT  )


----------



## CLS (Dec 30, 2017)

That's true. He definitely didn't have a TT but I can tell he was definitely an Audi enthusiast. 
Will be a bit more open minded about people looking at my car in the future, without automatically jumping to the conclusion they want to destroy it! :lol:


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

CLS said:


> I think it was more the fact he was peering into my car that made it more weird.


My husband's always peering into random cars he likes the look of, almost with his face pressed against the glass (must admit, I've been known to take a sneaky peek too)! I'm also guilty of taking photos of a nice looking car, whether I'm parked next to it or not.  Think I'd be flattered if the same happened to me. 8)


----------



## CLS (Dec 30, 2017)

Cloud said:


> CLS said:
> 
> 
> > I think it was more the fact he was peering into my car that made it more weird.
> ...


  It was definitely an overreaction on my part on that occasion. Funny you should mention faces pressed against glass, as this guy actually did leave a forehead mark on my window :lol: 
I'll just be humbled next time if someone wishes to take a photo of it again


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I suppose it's easy to be suspicious if someone is peering into your car. Glad it was entirely innocent and all is well. Just an enthusiast. I've peered into a few interesting cars myself - for some of which I'd have loved to meet the owner. The best was a Moggy Minor with a River V8 with twin turbo chargers and nitrous. You could see the extra radiator and NO2 bottle through the rear boot vents. I'd heard about it but seeing Mr Mann's car in the car park one day was quite special. It was street legal and apparently his mum still used it to do the shopping.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VUu5eJPEigw] [Nic Mann V8 Morris Minor - YouTube] is good,have a look at it!


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

John-H said:


> Nic Mann V8 Morris Minor


I've seen this thing run in anger at York Raceway many years ago. I can tell you without exaggeration that when it launched, it took off like a scolded cat. It was an amazing thing to watch and literally jaw dropping.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Just to pick up on this a month after I got the mk3 TTS (July 2015 so they were rare at that point) i had some teenage f*ck smear his sweaty palms on the bonnet and simulate sex with it just as I was walking back with a trolley in Sainsburys.

I shouted etc etc and he just stopped and walked away. No remorse, no feeling stupid, no apology.

Very weird and i was angry after having just spend 3 days prepping and putting on a very expensive sealant!

Makes me angry just typing this :twisted: :lol:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

lols to you shopping at Morrisons


----------



## RYTT225 (Sep 17, 2017)

I'd take it as a compliment, although I can understand where you're coming from. If I'd had my previous car scratched up by a screwdriver I'd probs react the same.


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

One of our other cars is a show car so we're very used to random people taking pics. It does seem a bit weird when people take pics of one of our 'daily' cars though but I think we're just used to it now. If we are out and about and see something unusual/nice that we want to take a pic of, we usually have a good look about to see if we can spot the owner and ask if it's ok first...! It's a bit different when someone is peering inside the car then taking a pic, I would probably be a bit suspicious but might wait to see what kind of reaction I got from the culprit before immediately going mental at them. Maybe I've just mellowed in my old age....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think a car on a public place is open to all lookers and photographers and legally too. There's no valid complaint for lawful recording or sight of a light pattern in a public place. Even excess peering may just be a sign of an enthusiast and not necessarily a thief. Leaving fingerprints and grease marks in the process may be a little excessive however. That's a judgement call depending on your privacy/admiration threshold :wink:


----------

